# Your Invert Rooms Thread...



## Scorpfanatic (May 8, 2006)

Pictures of Your Invert Rooms...  heres mine for the start...


----------



## Steffen (May 8, 2006)

Only a part of the room, but I don't have any other pictures right now.


----------



## Jmadson13 (May 8, 2006)

my bug room and scorpion hotbox


----------



## Brian S (May 8, 2006)

Hey Walton,
I really like those labels. How did you do that?


----------



## sweetmisery (May 8, 2006)

Holy... Those are great rooms and setups!


----------



## Scorpfanatic (May 8, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Hey Walton,
> I really like those labels. How did you do that?


er... microsoft excel, resize pictures, find out infor from invert care hehehehe ;P.. so my brother know which one he has to "not disturb" and which r those my mum will never threaten me to "deep fry them as delicacys"...

oh print on sticker papers...
protect from my regular "misting" with clear tapes.. making it look neat too 

while after i usethe clear tape i realise jus paint on paper and use the bloody clear tap. skip the sticker paper! whahahha ;P 

im gonna redo everything so i will post details again!.


----------



## hamfoto (May 8, 2006)

here's mine...overalls then the scorp side.

Chris


----------



## ChrisNCT (May 8, 2006)

*Here's mine*

I have a nice assortment of Reptiles, Scorpions, and Snakes in this room.

Enjoy and keep the pics coming as I like to see more you your rooms!


----------



## Androctonus_bic (May 8, 2006)

That was my invert room. Is not too impresive ( economy you know). Now I have no animals,  neighbour problems. F**k old people!!!

Cheers
Carles


----------



## cashewman1 (May 8, 2006)

welll....Alright than, i guess my 6 tanks on my dresser doesnt really count as a room does it?


----------



## Scorpfanatic (May 8, 2006)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> That was my invert room. Is not too impresive ( economy you know). Now I have no animals,  neighbour problems. F**k old people!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Carles


hei weve got the same IKEA wooden racks! ehehheehheh ;P ;P ;P ;P


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 8, 2006)

Very nice setups!!


----------



## canadianscorp (May 9, 2006)

here is one of my setups. i am currently changing my other setup, so i can put all my scorps in the same room. i'll post another pic when i get the room done. more room = more spp!! 

top- a.australis, p.trans, c.gracilis
middle- h. trilineatus, m.martensii, c.vittatus, p.imperator, a.bicolor
bottom- b.jacksoni juvies, and a.amoreuxi young

have lots more spp on the way! hense the room upgrade.




cheers, steve


----------



## Scorpfanatic (May 11, 2006)

hi guys.. need some rehouse, packing up of my invert
room sorry for the double post but heres how it look
like now...







hot box on top for some bicolor,p.trans,tamulus
scorplings. second below is for 5th instar ta,ulus ,
LQ, l.mucronatus and martenssis adult and babies,
c.vittatus, lychas suctilus..
bottem shelves are some
spiders,pedes,vingroons,tailess whips.. hehe sorry but
their my least piorty ~







Emps tank, Adults and 4th instar cummunal Heterometrus
Spinifer enclosures...
and bottem is roach tank... err... hehehe







3x 6th instar emps in the tubs on the left, they keep
fighting when i put them together , dono y.. some
angry emps..  on the right is my adult pair
Spinifer.







Adult female emp on the left(my latest addition jus
arrive today wif the 3x 6th instar..)
and 4th instar communel tank on the right.







Hot box... again







err...







kinda lazy after so much typing







My tools to work with my stuff... moulted skins..
spare delis, recording books, sand and peat..








and heres a few new enclosure from the pics above..
took a very long while before i can decide which
species goes to which tank! whahahhaha...


----------



## thesupermonkey (May 11, 2006)

Steffen can I come live at your house?


----------



## P. Novak (May 12, 2006)

heres some pics of mine...

Top Row first, left to right.
Aphonopelma seemanni
Grammostola rosea
Pterinochilus murinus
Communal Pandinus Imperator






Left to right:
Citharischius crawshayi
Brachypelma vagans
Brachypelma albopilosum
Nhandu chromatus
Lasiodora parahybana
Grammostola aureostriata
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Hogna radiata/steatoda sp.?/Latrodectus hesperus 






Top Row first, Left to right
Phormictopus cancerides 
Phormictopus cancerides 
Grammostola rosea
Phormictopus cancerides
Grammostola aureostriata
Eucratoscelus pachypus
Haplopelma lividum
Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## bananaman (May 12, 2006)

I dont have an invert room "per se"... i just keep my tarantulas in my bedroom... here's where...

Top to Bottom, Left to Right... 
H. lividum (see the duct tape ), C.fasciatum, B.auratum.
G.rosea, A.seemani, A.avic.
Rats.
Stuff used to care for the animals.






Top to bottom.
B.smithi sling, A.francki, B.vagans...






4 B.smithi slings...


----------



## Steffen (May 12, 2006)

thesupermonkey said:
			
		

> Steffen can I come live at your house?


Haha sure. You can even buy it if you want to. I'm moving to a bigger place in 1½ month.


----------



## Tityus (May 13, 2006)

Ok here are new pictures of my scorpion room (0nly Tityus species)


----------



## canadianscorp (May 14, 2006)

I went to ikea today and bought me a new shelving unit for my scorps!   its a heck of alot better than my old setup.  ive got 5 new spp coming in this week i just hope i have enough room   

cheers, steve


----------



## Nikos (May 14, 2006)

canadianscorp said:
			
		

> I went to ikea today and bought me a new shelving unit for my scorps!   its a heck of alot better than my old setup.  ive got 5 new spp coming in this week i just hope i have enough room
> 
> cheers, steve


Hey I had exactly the same shelve (mine was brown though) some months back 
Now I moved them to a closet (from ikea too)


----------



## SOAD (May 14, 2006)

> Ok here are new pictures of my scorpion room (0nly Tityus species)


:worship: how many species of tityus do you have?


----------



## JSN (May 14, 2006)

nice setups guys, I need to build-up my collection again so I can get something like that going...


----------



## Androctonus_bic (May 15, 2006)

Where are Eric's Oliver's George's Alex's Nikos' Luc's pictures room?

Maybe they are a lil' bit more interesting ( and over population) room.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## swatc1h (May 15, 2006)

wth arent you guys worried for abit on keeping wattage bill down!!! Nice rooms tho guys


----------



## Scorpfanatic (May 15, 2006)

itrs been calculated in teh total cost of keeping scorpiosn for me ~ well you can always get power saving bulbs from ikea. haha guess theres an IKEA every where!


----------



## Tityus (May 16, 2006)

Hi Soad,

I have for the moment 9 different species and some unknow species were I  working on to find out what species it is. Ofcourse with many help from Dr Lourenco

The species I have :

Tityus bahiensis
Tityus costatus
Tityus ecuadorensis
Tityus falconensis
Tityus fasciolatus
Tityus paraensis
Tityus serrulatus
Tityus stigmurus
Tityus trinitatis

or look on my website  www.scorpiology.com


----------



## Nikos (May 21, 2006)

Here's my closet, its kinda messy since I got some new stuff the last days and I didn't had time to stack them in an orderly fasion, but you get the idea.

Top and middle selfs are heated by 1 heatmat that is glued to the back and 1 spot light.
The bottom self is heated by a heat cord, that's where I keep the big Heterometrus spp., Pandinus spp. and the feeders.
Above the closet is a terrarium with some A.gigas millipedes and a female vinegaroon and the plastic boxes next to it contain some vinegaroons.

























Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## ScorpDude (May 21, 2006)

vardoulas said:
			
		

> Here's my closet, its kinda messy since I got some new stuff the last days and I didn't had time to stack them in an orderly fasion, but you get the idea.
> 
> Top and middle selfs are heated by 1 heatmat that is glued to the back and 1 spot light.
> The bottom self is heated by a heat cord, that's where I keep the big Heterometrus spp., Pandinus spp. and the feeders.
> ...


OMG thats alot of scorpions. You lucky git!


----------



## Scorpfanatic (May 21, 2006)

how the hell do you remember which is which! whahahhha


----------



## Vincent (May 21, 2006)

My room

Centipede wall bottom






Centipede wall top






Scorpion wall


----------



## Nikos (May 21, 2006)

Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> how the hell do you remember which is which! whahahhha


i know which is which by heart but i also have wrote the species name outside each box (as well as birth and molting dates, original idea stolen by Alex )


----------

